# New Shooter



## ktownhustla (Aug 5, 2009)

I need to know all the basics draw length measurements, arrow lengths, where to measure from, every thing a noob needs to know. every tip will help any advise anything i appericiate thanks.
also im shooting a reflex buckskin at 70lbs and i belive 30 inch draw


----------



## ktownhustla (Aug 5, 2009)

Any one???


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

Can you be more specific as to what you mean?

Also if you just do a search in the forum, you can find a dozen threads that all are asking about the same question. Take a quick look around, you'll be surprised how much you can quickly find.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Try a book*

I would start by reading a book called "Idiot Proof Archery" by Bernie Pallerite, grasshopper. Lots of good advice.

Norm


----------



## ktownhustla (Aug 5, 2009)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> Can you be more specific as to what you mean?
> 
> Also if you just do a search in the forum, you can find a dozen threads that all are asking about the same question. Take a quick look around, you'll be surprised how much you can quickly find.


just the basics any tips im not asking anything in specific just want to fill up on new information like here to here is the draw lenght, you measure the arrow here to here to find this length, this is a feather blazer insert and so on........


----------



## BrowningBoi (Sep 14, 2009)

g'day ktown, try here:

http://library.thinkquest.org/C0125680/basics.htm

enjoy


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

ktownhustla said:


> I need to know all the basics draw length measurements, arrow lengths, where to measure from, every thing a noob needs to know. every tip will help any advise anything i appericiate thanks.
> also im shooting a reflex buckskin at 70lbs and i belive 30 inch draw


This will help get you close. Also lets you understand all the measurements. 

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbon-Arrows/arrow-selection-guide1.htm


----------



## ktownhustla (Aug 5, 2009)

USNarcher said:


> This will help get you close. Also lets you understand all the measurements.
> 
> http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbon-Arrows/arrow-selection-guide1.htm



thanks this is exactlly what i was looking for, very helpful


----------

